# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  ضبط: (بديعة البيان) لابن ناصر الدين

## فتح البارى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، أما بعد:
فسأقوم-إن شاء الله- بضبط منظومة بديعة البيان لابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي، وأرجو من مشايخي أن يتابعوني.
رابط المنظومة= هنا
طرية حساب الجمل:
أَبْجَدُ هُوَّزُ حُطِّي كَلِمُنْ...سَعْف  صُ قَرَشَتْ، ثَخِذٌ، ضَظَغٌ
أ=1
ب=2
ج=3
د=4
ه=5
و=6
ز=7
ح=8
ط=9
ي=10
ك=20
ل=30
م=40
ن=50
س=60
ع=70
ف=80
ص=90
ق=100
ر=200
ش=300
ت=400
ث=500
خ=600
ذ=700
ض=800
ظ=900
غ=1000
وللفائدة ينظر هنا( الفائدة الثالثة):
http://www.almtoon.com/show-behest.php?id=26

سأكتب في أول مشاركة 24 بيتا، ثم بعد ذلك سأكتب 3 أو 4 أبيات كل يوم إن شاء الله
ادعوا لأخيكم بالتوفيق والسداد.

----------


## فتح البارى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم1- الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي يُـبِـيدُ ... كُلَّ الْوَرَى وَخَلْقَهُمْ يُعِيدُ
2- وَأَفْضَـلُ الصَّلَاةِ وَالسَّلَامِ ... عَلَى النَّبِيِّ سَيِّـدِ الْأَنَـامِ
3- وَآلِهِ خَيْرِ الْبُيُوتِ الْبَـرَرَةْ ... وَصَحْبِهِ كَنْزِ الْعُلُومِ الْمَهَرَةْ
4- وَبَعْدُ إِنَّ الْعِـلْمَ بِالـرُّوَاةِ ... أَجَلُّهُ تَـحَـفُّظُ الْوَفَـاةِ
5- وَهَذِهِ مَنْظُومَةٌ تَـنْبِيـهًا ... ذَكَرْتُ مَوْتَ الْحَافِظِينَ فِيهَا
6- وَلَا تَظَـنَّ أَنَّنِـي نَظَمْتُ ... جَمِيعَهُمْ بَلْ جُلَّـهُمْ ذَكَرْتُ
7- عَلَى الطِّبَاقِ مَوْتُهُمْ مُرَتَّبُ ... تَارِيخُهُ مِنْ هِجْرَةٍ فَيُحْسَبُ
8- وَفَاتُهُمْ مُدْرَجَةٌ فِي الْوَصْفِ ... مَرْمُوزَةٌ بِأَوَّلٍ مِنْ حَرْفِ
9- عَلَى حِسَابِ جُمَلٍ تَلُوحُ ... غَيْرَ أُنَاسٍ مَوْتُهُمْ صَرِيحُ
10- وَفِي وَفَاةِ مَعْشَرٍ خِلَافُ ... غَيْرَ الَّذِي أَذْكُرُ لَا يُضَافُ
11- وَنَحْوَ (بَعْدُ) إِنْ أَتَى خُذْ نَقْلَهُ ... فِي سَنَةٍ بَعْدَ الْمُسَمَّى قَبْلَهُ
12- وَإِنْ أَتَى الْأَمْرُ وَعَدٌّ كُلُّ ... وَنَسَبٌ مَعَرَّفٌ وَمِثْلُ
13- وَنَحْوُهُ التَّكْرَارُ وَالْإِشَارَةْ..  . فَلَيْسَ رَمْزًا أَتْقِنِ الْعِبَارَةْ
14- سَمَّيْتُهُا بَدِيعَةَ الْبَيَانِ ... عَنْ مَوْتِ الَاعْيَانِ عَلَى الزَّمَانِ
15- وَأَسْأَلُ الْمُهَيْمِنَ الْكَرِيـمَا ... إِخْلَاصَهَا وَنَفْعَهَا عُمُومَا
16- فَهْوَ الْقَرِيبُ سَامِعُ الدُّعَاءِ .. وَهْوَ الْمُجِيبُ وَاسِعُ الْعَطَاءِ
17- وَقَبْلَ ذِكْرِ الْحَافِظِينَ فَاسْمَعِ ... مَوْتُ النَّبِيِّ الشَّافِعِ الْمُشَفَّعِ
18- كَانَتْ لِإِحْدَى عَشْرَةَ اتِّفَاقَا .. فَعَمِّتِ الْمُصِيبَةُ الْآفَاقَـا
19- لَكِنَّـهُ أَبْقَى لَنَـا الْكِتَابَـا ... وَشِرْعَـةً نَقِيَّـةً صَوَابَـا
20- آتَاهُ رَبِّي الرِّفْعَةَ الْجَلِيلَةْ ... فِي جَنَّةِ الْفِرْدَوْسِ وَالْوَسِيلَةْ

الطبقة الأولى 
21- يُـضِيءُ جُودُ السَّابِقِ الْعَتِيقِ ... ابْنِ أَبِي قُحَافَةَ الصِّدِّيقِ
22- ثُمَّ الشَّهِيدُ الْمُرْتَضَى الْفَارُوقُ ... جَـمَالُهُ كَلَامُهُ الصَّدُوقُ
23- ثُمَّ ابْنُ عَفَّانَ لَهُ هِدَايَةْ .... مُسَابِقٌ أَبُو الْحُسَيْنِ الْغَايَةْ
24- سَعْدٌ هُـمَامٌ نَاسِكٌ وَقُولُوا ... حِفْظُ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةٍ نَبِيلُ

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

جزاك الله خيرًا، وأعانك على الخير.



> عَلَى حِسَابِ جُمَلٍ تَلُوحُ


الأحسن: (على حسابِ جُمَّلٍ). جاء في تاج العروس: (حِسابُ الجُمَّلِ وهي الحروفُ المُقَطَّعة على أبي جاد. قال ابنُ دُرَيْد: لا أحْسَبه عربيًّا، وقد يُخَفَّفُ قاله بعضُهم. قال ابنُ دُرَيْد: ولستُ منه على ثِقَة)، ويلزم من التخفيف في البيت زحافُ الخبل القبيحُ. 
والله أعلم.

----------


## فتح البارى

جزاكم الله خيرا
-----------
*25- الْجُهَنِيُّ عُقْبَةٌ شَبِيهُ [58] ... وَابْنُ الْحُصَيْنِ بَارِعٌ نَـبِيهُ [52]*
*26- ثُمَّ أَبُو الدَّرْدَاءِ ذَا الْأَنْصَارِي [32] .. كَجُنْدُبٍ ذَاكَ الرَّضِي الْغِفَارِي [32]*
*27- كَذَا فَتَى مَسْعُودٍ الضِّيَاءُ ... ثَلَاثَةٌ لِـفَضْلِهِمْ بَـهَاءُ [32]* 

*عقبة شبيه أبي هريرة =58 هـ*

----------


## ابومهند العنزي

جزاك الله خير واعانك وسددك

----------


## فتح البارى

*وجزاكم كلَّ خير يا أخي الفاضل*
*-----------------------*
*28-* *الْأَشْعَرِيُّ* *مُـ**قْرِئٌ* *دَ**قِيـقُ ... ثُـمَّ مُـعَاذٌ* *حُـ**سْنُهُ* *يَـ**شُوقُ*
*29-* *ابْنُ سَلَامٍ* *جَـ**نَّةً* *مَ**وْعُـودُ ...* *هَـ**دْيُ الْفَتَى* *ابْنِ ثَابِتٍ* *مَـ**حْمُودُ*
*30-* *سَلِيلُ عَمْرٍو* *سَـ**الِكٌ* *هِـ**دَايَةْ ... ثُمَّ* *ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ* *حَـ**لَا* *سِـ**قَايَةْ*

----------


## فتح البارى

*31- أَبُو سَعِيدٍ مِثْلُهُ نَجْلُ عُمَرْ ... عِـلْمُهُمَا دِرَايَةٌ خُذِ الْخَبَرْ*
*32- ثُمَّ أُبَيُّ الْقَارِئُ الْمُطِيعُ ... بِفَهْمِهِ كِـتَابُنَا بَـدِيعُ*
*33- لِـأَنَسٍ بَـدِيهَةٌ صَـقِيلَةُ ... عَائِشَةٌ زَاكِيَةٌ نَـبِيلَةُ*
*34- وَجَابِرٌ عُـلُومَهُ حَـفَّاظُ ... وَغَيْرُهُمْ صَحَابَةٌ حُفَّاظُ*

----------


## فتح البارى

*الطبقة الثانية* 
*35- ثُـمَّ أَبُو مُسْـلِمٍ الْخَوْلَانِي ... سُـمُوُّهُ بِـبَثِّهِ[62]الْـمَعَانِي*
*36- عَلْقَمَةٌ ذَاكَ ابْنُ قَيْسٍ ثَانِي[62] ... بَعْدَهُمُا مَسْرُوقٌ الْهَمْدَانِي[63]*
*37- عَبِيدَةٌ بِـرٌّ عَـلَا[72]فَعُدَّهُ ... وَابْنُ حَبِيبِ السُّلَمِيُّ بَعْـدَهُ[73]*

*• بِرٌّ عَلَا = ضبطها المحقق: برَّ عُلا*
*•* ابن حبيب السلمي مختلف في وفاته على أقوال انظرها في تهذيب الكمال كما قال المحقق

----------


## فتح البارى

> *33- لِـأَنَسٍ بَـدِيهَةٌ صَـقِيلَةُ ... عَائِشَةٌ زَاكِيَةٌ نَـبِيلَةُ*


الجمهور على أن وفاة أنس بن مالك سنة 93 هـ
لذا من الممكن أن نقول:
وأنس صـحبته جـليلة ...
وهي السنة التي ولد فيها مالك بن أنس!

----------


## فتح البارى

> *37- عَبِيدَةٌ بِـرٌّ عَـلَا[72]فَعُدَّهُ ... وَابْنُ حَبِيبِ السُّلَمِيُّ بَعْـدَهُ[73]*


بَـرٌّ

----------


## فتح البارى

*38- ثُمَّ عُبَيْدَ بْنَ عُمَيْرٍ عَظِّمُوا ... عُـلُومُهُ دُرِّيَّةٌ[74]تَعَلَّمُوا*
*39- وَعَمْرٌو الْأَوْدِي هَـمَى عُـلُومَا[75]...كَـأَسْوَدٍ ذَا النَّخَعِيُّ[75]رُومَا*
*40- ثُمَّ ابْنُ غَنْمٍ عِـلْمُهُ حَـلَّاهُ[78] ... شُرَيْحٌ ابْنُ هَانِئٍ ضَاهَاهُ[78]*

----------


## فتح البارى

*41- ثُمَّ جُبَيْرُ بْنُ نُفَيْرٍ فَـاخِرُ[80] ... وَمِثْلُهُ ثَلَاثَةٌ فَذَاكِرُوا*
*42- الْعَدَوِيُّ أَسْلَمُ الْجَلِيلُ[80] ... وَعَائِذُ الْخَوْلَانِي[80] ذَا الْأَصِيلُ*
*43- الثَّالِثُ الْقَاضِي الْبَدِيعُ الْكَيْسْ ... شُرَيْحٌ ابْنُ الْحَارِثِ بْنِ قَيْسْ[80]*


شريح: قيل في 78 هـ كما قال المحقق

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك
( القاضي شريح ) المشهور أنه توفي 78

----------


## فتح البارى

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم ونفعنا بعلمكم.*
-----------------------

*44**- بَعْدَهُمُ الْمُعَمَّرُ الْمُخَضْرَمُ ... سُوَيْدٌ الْجُعْفِي[81]الرَّضِيُّ الْمُكْرَمُ*
*45- وَمِثْلُهُ هُجَيْمَةُ[81]الْأَصِيلَةْ...زِرٌّ[82]شَقِيقٌ[82]بَـرَّزَا فَـضِيلَةْ*
*46- ابْنُ أَبِي لَيْلَى[83]الْفَقِيهُ بَعْدُ .. زَيْدَ بْنَ وَهْبٍ[84]بَعْدَهُ فَعُدُّوا*

هجيمة: ويقال (جهيمة) وهي أم الدرداء، قاله المحقق.

----------


## فتح البارى

*47- فَتَى ذُؤَيْبٍ ذَاكُمُ قَبِيصَةْ...فِـي وَصْفِهِ[86]الْمَنَاقِبُ الْخِصِّيصَةْ*
*48- قُبَيْلَ تِسْعِينَ وَفَاةُ الْمَوْلَى ... نُفَيْعٍ الصَّائِغِ[؟]أَحْصِ الْأَوْلَى*
*49- ثُمَّ الْبَكِيلِي مُرَّةٌ[90] صَـبُورُ ... ثُمَّ ابْنُ أَوْسٍ صَـالِحٌ بَـصِيرُ[92]*
*50- حَفِيدُ حَزْنٍ صَـبْرُهُ جَـمِيلُ[93] ... كَذَا أَبُو الْعَالِيَةِ النَّبِيلُ[93]*

----------


## فتح البارى

51- بَعْدَهُمَا ثَلَاثَةٌ ذَاكَ أَبُو ... بَكْرِ الرَّضِي مُحَمَّدُ[94] الْمُهَذَّبُ
52- وَابْنُ الزُّبَيْرِ عُرْوَةٌ[94]كَالْبَحْرِ ... حَفِيدِ عَوْفِ الْمَدَنِيِّ الزُّهْرِي[94]
53- ثُمَّ فَتَى الشِّخِّيرِ ذَا مُطَرِّفُ ... هَـدْيُ صِـرَاطِ[95]الْمُحْسِنِينَ عَرِّفُوا

الزهري: قيل في 104 هـ كما قال المحقق

----------


## فتح البارى

> 53- ثُمَّ فَتَى الشِّخِّيرِ ذَا مُطَرِّفُ ... هَـدْيُ صِـرَاطِ[95]الْمُحْسِنِينَ عَرِّفُوا


هديَ

----------


## فتح البارى

54- الْأَحْمُسِيُّ قَيْسٌ الْكُوفِيُّ .... ذَا الْبَجَلِيُّ صَـالِحٌ زَكِيُّ[97]
55- صَفْوَانٌ ابْنُ مُحْرِزٍ فَبْعَدُ[98] ... وَمِثْلُهُ فَتَى إِيَاسٍ سَعْدُ[98]
56- لِـابْنِ مُحَيْرِيزٍ صَـفَا طُـهُورْ[99] ... وَبَعْدَهُ النَّهْدِيُّ[100] كَـالْمَعْرُورْ[100]
57- رِبْعِيٌّ الْمُصَدَّقُ الْفَضِيلُ ... ذَا ابْنُ حِرَاشٍ قَـانِتٌ أَصِيلُ[101]
58- ثُمَّ الرَّضِي الْعُطَارِدِي أَبُو الرَّجَا .. زَكَّاهُ قَـوْلُ[107]الْمُصْطَفَى فَخَرِّجَا 
وفي وفاة بعضهم خلاف..انظر ما قاله المحقق

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> وفي وفاة بعضهم خلاف..انظر ما قاله المحقق


 ما شاء الله ...
الشطر الأول [وفي وفاةِ بعضِهمْ خلافُ] سليم الوزن، أما الثاني فأحسبه: [عندَ المحقِّق وذا الإنصافُ]   :Smile:

----------


## فتح البارى

> ما شاء الله ...
> الشطر الأول [وفي وفاةِ بعضِهمْ خلافُ] سليم الوزن، أما الثاني فأحسبه: [عندَ المحقِّق وذا الإنصافُ]


أضحك الله سنكم شيخنا الكريم!
قال ابن ناصر الدين:
10- وَفِي وَفَاةِ مَعْشَرٍ خِلَافُ ... غَيْرَ الَّذِي أَذْكُرُ لَا يُضَافُ

----------


## فتح البارى

59- الْيَزَنِيُّ مَرْثَدٌ صَـوَّامُ[90] ... بِـرُّ الْفَتَى التَّيْمِيِّ ذَا صِـيَامُ[92]
60- بَعْدُ النَّبِيلُ جَابِرٌ فَقَرِّ ... وَاكْنِهْ أَبَا الشَّعْثَاءِ ذَاكَ الْبَصْرِي[93]
61- دَامَ صَـلَاحُ[94] السَّيِّدِ السَّعِيدِ ... عَلَيٍّ الزَّيْنِ فَتَى الشَّهِيدِ
62- بَعْدُ الْإِمَامُ الْجِهْبِذُ السَّدِيدُ ... فَتَى جُبَيْرٍ ذَاكُمُ سَعِيدُ[95]

----------


## فتح البارى

63- وَمِثْلُهُ ابْرَاهِيمُ ذَاكَ الْمُوفِي ... النَّخَعِيُّ ابْنُ يَزِيدَ الْكُوفِي[95]
64- وَحَافِدًا لِعُتْبَةٍ صَـفِيَّا ... حَـلَا[98]، وَذَكْوَانُ أَتَى قَـوِيَّا[101]
65- مُجَاهِدُ ، الشَّعْبِيُّ ، ذَا عَطَاءُ ... بْنُ يَسَارٍ قَـوْلُهُمْ جَـلَاءُ[103]
66- ثُمَّ ابْنُ مَعْدَانَ ، أَبُو قِلَابَةْ ... كَـابْنِ أَبِي مُوسَى دَنَوْا قَـرَابَةْ[104]
67- وَقَاسِمٌ وَسَالِمٌ، طَاوُوسُ ... كُلٌّ قَـفَا وَفِعْلُهُ النَّفِيسُ[106]

الشعبي: المشهور 104 ، وقيل غير ذلك كما قال المحقق

----------


## فتح البارى

68- بَعْدُ سُلَيْمَانُ فَتَى يَسَارِ[107]... مِثْلُ الرَّضِي عِكْرِمَةَ الْخِيَارِ[107]
69- مُحَمَّدٌ وَالْحَسَنُ الْبَصْرِيُّ ... كُلٌّ يَـفُوقُ قَـوْلُهُ[110] الْمَرْضِيُّ
70- ابْنُ أَبِي رَبَاحَ ذَاكَ الْمَكِّي ... قِـرًى يُـفِيدُ دَائِمًا[114] فَزَكِّ
71- كَذَا فَتَى مُنَبِّهٍ ذَا وَهْبُ[114]... بَعْدَهُمَا فَتَى الْحُصَيْبِ[115]النَّدْبُ
72- ابْنُ أَبِي مُلَيْكَةٍ يَـزِينُ ... زَكِيُّ قَـوْلٍ[117]، مِثْلُهُ مَيْمُونُ[117]
73- مِثْلُهُمَا ذَا الْعَدَوِيُّ نَافِعُ[117]... وَالْأَعْرَجُ بْنُ هُرْمُزٍ ذَا الرَّابِعُ[117]

----------


## فتح البارى

74- أَقَامَ قِـسْطَ[101] الْإِمْرَةِ الشَّرِيفَةْ ... ذَا عُمَرُ الْمُوَفَّقُ الْخَلِيفَةْ
75- يُـفِيدُ قُـرْبَ أَحْسَنِ[111] الْمَعَانِي ... ذَاكَ الرَّضِيُّ الْقَاسِمُ الْهَمْدَانِي
76- وَبَعْدَهُ ابْنُ حَيْوَةَ[112]الرَّفِيقُ ... وَبَاقِرٌ دَرَّ قِـرًى يَـفُوقُ[114]
78- وَمِثْلُهُ الْمُعَلِّمُ الْمُفَهِّمُ ... ابْنُ الْفَتَى عُتَيْبَةٍ ذَا الْحَكَمُ[114]

----------


## فتح البارى

78- الْجَمَلِيُّ عَمْرٌو الضَّرِيرُ .... يُـضِيءُ قَـلْبًا وَجْهُهُ[116]الْمُنِيرُ
79- عَمْرٌو فَتَى دِينَارٍ الْمَلِيُّ ... قَـدِيمُهُمْ كِـتَابَةً وَفِيُّ[126]
80- ابْنُ أَبِي ثَابِتِ ذَا حَبِيبُ ... يَـبُثُّ طِـيبًا قَـوْلُهُ[119] فَطِيبُوا-----          وقيل 122هـ
81- قَتَادَةٌ قَـولًا زَكَا يُـفِيدُ[117] ... مَكْحُولُ جُـلَّ قَـوْلِهِ يُـجِيدُ[113]

----------


## فتح البارى

82- كَـفَى قِـرًى[120] مُحَمَّدُ التَّيْمِيُّ ... ثُمَّ البُنَانِي كَـيْفَ جَـا قَـوِيُّ[123]
83- مُحَمَّدُ الزُّهْرِيُّ ذَاكَ بَعْدُ[124] ... كَـابْنِ أَبِي أُنَيْسَةٍ[124] فَعُدُّوا
84- لِلْعَالِمِ ابْنِ قَاسِمٍ وِرَاثَةُ ... كُـنُوزِ قَـوْلٍ[126] بَعْدَهُ ثَلَاثَةُ
85- عَبْدُ الْكَرِيمِ الْجَزَرِيُّ[127]دَارِ ... مِثْلَ السَّبِيعِي[127]خُذْ فَتَى دِينَارِ[127]

----------


## فتح البارى

86- أَبُو الزُّبَيْرِ كَـمْ حَـلَا قِـرَاهُ[128] ... وَابْنُ أَبِي حَبِيبِ[128]ذَا ضَاهَاهُ
87- لِـنَجْلِ جُدْعَانَ قُـوَى كَـبِيرِ! ... طَـابَ[129]،كَـيَحْيَى بْنِ أَبِي كَثِيرِ
88- ثُـمَّ فَتَى الْمُنْكَـدِرِ الْمُسَـامِي ... مُـحَمَّـدٌ بَعْدَهُـمَا بِعَامِ[130]
89- ثُمَّ أَبُو مُغِيرَةٍ مَنْصُورُ[131].... أَبُو الزِّنَادِ[131] وَالرَّضِي الْكَبِيرُ
90- أَيُّوبُ [131]ذَاكَ الْعَالِمِ الْوَلِيُّ ... كُلٌّ لَـدَى أَحْوَالِهِ قَـوِيُّ[131]

----------


## فتح البارى

> 86- أَبُو الزُّبَيْرِ كَـمْ حَـلَا قِـرَاهُ[128] ... وَابْنُ أَبِي حَبِيبِ[128]ذَا ضَاهَاهُ
> 87- لِـنَجْلِ جُدْعَانَ قُـوَى كَـبِيرِ! ... طَـابَ[129]،كَـيَحْيَى بْنِ أَبِي كَثِيرِ[129]
> 88- ثُـمَّ فَتَى الْمُنْكَـدِرِ الْمُسَـامِي ... مُـحَمَّـدٌ بَعْدَهُـمَا بِعَامِ[130]
> 89- ثُمَّ أَبُو مُغِيرَةٍ مَنْصُورُ[131].... أَبُو الزِّنَادِ[131] وَالرَّضِي الْكَبِيرُ
> 90- أَيُّوبُ [131]ذَاكَ الْعَالِمُ الْوَلِيُّ ... كُلٌّ لَـدَى أَحْوَالِهِ قَـوِيُّ[131]


تصحيح البيت رقم (90)
أما البيت رقم (87) فكما ضبطه المحقق

----------


## فتح البارى

91- وَبَعْدَهُمْ مَوْتُ الْفَتَى صَفْوَانِ[132] ... كَذَا فَتَى مُعْتَمِرٍ[132] ذَا الثَّانِي
92- ثُمَّ حُصَيْنٍ مِثْلُهُ رَبِيعَةُ ... كُلٌّ لَـهُ قِـرَاءَةٌ وَشِيعَةُ[136]
93- عَبْدُ الْمَلِيكِ بْنُ عُمَيْرٍ[136] اسْلَمِ ... وَمِثْلُهُمْ زَيْدُ الرَّضِي بْنُ أَسْلَمِ[136]
94- كالْخَامِسِ اللَّيْثِي الْقَويِّ الْأَمْرِ ... ابْنِ أَبِي جَعْفَرِ[136]ذَاكَ الْمِصْرِي

----------


## فتح البارى

نبهني شيخ فاضل أن جميع المواضع التي فيها (الرضى) في بديعة البيان تضبط هكذا (الرِضَى) لا (الرَضِي).
الوصف بـ(الرضا) بمعنى المرضي مشهور في كلام أهل العلم
أما (الرَضِي) فهو لقب يطلق عادة على شخص بعينه، كالشريف الرضي، والرضي الإستراباذي.
فجزاه الله خير الجزاء

95- ثُمَّ أَبُو إِسْحَاقٍ الشَّيْبَانِي ... حَـلَا قِـرًى لِـطَالِبِ[138] الْمَعَانِي
96- وَبَعْدَهُ فَتَى عُبَيْدٍ يُونُسُ[139] ... الْعَالِمُ الْمُحَرِّرُ الْمُؤَسِّسُ
97- ثُمَّ أَبُو حَازِمٍ الْمَدِينِي ... كَـصَالِحِ الْمُؤَدِّبِ الْأَمِينِ
98- وَابْنُ أَبِي هِنْدِ الْفَتَى دَاوُدُ ... كُـلٌّّ مَـجِيدٌ قَـوْلُهُ السَّدِيدُ[140]

----------


## فتح البارى

99- مُوسَى فَتَى عُقْبَةٍ الْأَرِيبُ ... إِسْنَادُهُ مُـحَرَّرٌ قَـرِيبُ[141]
100- كَـخَالِدِ الْحَذَّاءِ[141]ثُمَّ بَعْدُ ... حُمَيدُ[142]مِثْلُ عَاصِمٍ[142]فَعُدُّوا
101- ثُمَّ فَتَى طَرْخَانٍ التَّيْمِيُّ ... قُـوَّتُهُ جَـمِيلَةٌ مَـرْضِيُّ[143]
102- مِثْلُ فَتَى سَعِيدٍ الْأَنْصَارِي [143].... بَعْدُ الْجُرَيْرِيُّ سَعِيدٌ[144]دَارِ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> *25- الْجُهَنِيُّ عُقْبَةٌ شَبِيهُ [58] ... وَابْنُ الْحُصَيْنِ بَارِعٌ نَـبِيهُ [52]*


*توفي أيضا سنة 52 من الصحابة:
- أبو أيوب الأنصاري خالد بن زيد (له في البخاري 7 أحاديث).
- كعب بن عجرة (له في البخاري حديثان).
- أبو بكرة نفيع بن الحارث (له في البخاري 14 حديث : يعني ضرب 2×7 - ابتسامة).
ويمكن جمعهم في بيت واحد مختصر كهذا:
ابنان للحصين ثم عجرة ............. وأبوا أيوب ثم بكرة
*

----------


## فتح البارى

بس مش عايزين أرقام كبيرة عشان الي مش حافظ جدول الضرب (ابتسامة)
أضحك الله سنكم وجزاكم كل خير، وأرجو منكم أن تتابعوا في وضع الفوائد
-----------------------------------------------
103- ابْنُ أَبِي خَـالِدٍ اسْمَاعِـيلُ ... قُـنُوتُهُ هِـدَايَةً مَـنْقُولُ[145]
104- وَمِثْلُهُ مَاتَ الْمَلِيُّ الْيَقْظَانْ ... عَبْدُ الْمَلِيكِ ابْنُ أَبِي سُلَيْمَانْ[146]
105- بَعْدَهُمَا ابْنُ عُرْوَةٍ هِشَامُ[147] ... وَأَعْمَشٌ مِـنْ حِـفْظِهِ قَـوَّامُ[148]

----------


## أبو عبد الله محمود محمد

104- وَمِثْلُهُ مَاتَ الْمَلِي الْيَقْظَانْ ... عَبْدُ الْمَلِيكِ ابْنُ أَبِي سُلَيْمَانْ[146]
  في هذا البيت كسر ، فانظر إليه وتحقق .

----------


## فتح البارى

جزاكم الله خيرا،
 قمت بتعديله،  ...؟

----------


## أبو عبد الله محمود محمد

لكن ـ يا أخي الكريم ـ هذا البيت مذالٌ ، والتذييل في الرجز على فرض جوازه كما يرى المولدون إنما يدخل على مَا آخره وتد مجموع صحيحٌ لا مقطوع كما في البيت الذي عدلته ، فأرجو التحقق منه ، وجزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> لكن ـ يا أخي الكريم ـ هذا البيت مذالٌ ، والتذييل في الرجز على فرض جوازه كما يرى المولدون إنما يدخل على مَا آخره وتد مجموع صحيحٌ لا مقطوع كما في البيت الذي عدلته ، فأرجو التحقق منه ، وجزاك الله خيرا .


أصحاب المنظومات يدخلونه على المفروق أيضا
فمثلا قال في موطأة الفصيح:
ودفئ الإنسان فهو دفآنْ ............ وامرأة دفأى فويح العريانْ
وقال أيضا:
قال علي عند قتل عثمانْ ........... عليهما معا سلام الرحمانْ
وسبب التجوز عندهم أنه يستعيرون ذلك من بحر السريع كما صرح به ابن معط في ألفيته.

----------


## أبو عبد الله محمود محمد

طالما أن البيت من السريع ـ كما تقول ـ فلا تذييل فيه ، وإنما هو من مشطور السريع الموقوف ، والوقف ـ كما تعلم ـ هو تسكين السابع المتحرك ، وبهذا ينحل الإشكال ، ولا ضرورة لقولك إن التذييل يدخل على المفروق ؛ فهذا لم يقل به أحد ؛ ذلك لأن علل الزيادة ثلاثة : التذييل والترفيل والتسبيغ ، ولا تدخل السريع ، والله أعلم

----------


## فتح البارى

جزاكم الله خيرا مشايخنا الأفاضل
.
الطبقة الخامسة
106- فِي مِائَةٍ وَنَيِّفٍ وَأَرْبَعِينْ ... مَاتَ الْحُسَيْنُ ذَا الْمُعَلِّمُ الْأَمِينْ
107- عُقَيْلٌ ابْنُ خَالِدِ السَّدِيدُ ... دِرَايَةً قَـوِيـمَةً مُـفِيدُ[144]
108- ثُمَّ عُبَيدُ اللهِ ذَا الْخَطَّابِي ... زَاهِرُهُمْ مِـنْ قَـوْلِهِ[147]الصَّوَابِ

----------


## فتح البارى

109- مُحَمَّدٌ ذَاكَ فَتَى عَجْلَانِ ... مِثْلُ هِشَامٍ ذَا فَتَى حَسَّانِ
110- كَجَعْفَرِ الصَّادِقِ، وَالنَّبِيهِ ... ابْنِ أَبِي لَيْلَي الرِّضَى الْفَقِيهِ
111- وَخَامِسٌ ذَا عَمْرٌو الْمِصْرِيُّ ... كُلٌّ قَـوِيمٌ حَـالُهُ مَـرْضِيُّ[148]

----------


## فتح البارى

112- ثُمَّ أَبُو أَرْطَأَةَ الْحَجَّاجُ ... مُـدَلِّسٌ قَـدْ طُـمِسَ[149]الْحِجَاجُ
113- كَـابْنِ الْوَلِيدِ سَمِّهِ مُحَمَّدَا ... أَبَا الْهُذَيْلِ[149]الْقَاضِيَ الْمُسَدَّدَا
114- بَعْدَهُمَا فَتَى جُرَيْجِ[150]الدَّانِي ... مِثْلُ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ النُّعْمَانِ[150]

----------


## فتح البارى

115- قَـوْلُ ابْنِ إِسْحَاقَ أَثَارَ نَـيْلَا[151] ... كَذَا ابْنُ عَوْنٍ[151]افْهَمَنَّ الْمَيْلَا
116- بَعْدَهُمَا فَتَى يَزِيدَ يُونُسُ[152].... ذَاكَ الْإِمَامُ الْمُكْثِرُ الْمُدَرِّسُ
117- ابْنُ يَزِيدَ بْنُ الدِّمَشْقِي جَابِرْ ... مِثَالُ ثَوْرِ بْنِ يَزِيدَ الصَّابِرْ
118- وَمَعْمَرٌ وَالدَّسْتُوَائِي الرَّابِعُ ... نَـبِيلَةٌ قُـلُوبُهُمْ جَـوَامِعُ[153]
 هل ضبط البيت رقم (117) صحيح؟

----------


## فتح البارى

تصحيح البيت:
117- ابْنُ يَزِيدَ بْنِ الدِّمَشْقِي جَابِرِ ... مِثَالُ ثَوْرِ بْنِ يَزِيدَ الصَّابِرِ

----------


## فتح البارى

119- وَقُرَّةُ بْنُ خَالِدِ السَّدُوسِي ... ذَاكَ الْفَتَى نَـالَ قُـوَى دُرُوسِ[154]
120- وَمِثْلُهُ الرَّقِّى فَتَى بُرْقَانِ ... الْجَزَرِيُّ جَعْفَرٌ ذَا الثَّانِي[154]
121- ابْنُ كِدَامٍ مِسْعَرُ الْجَمِيلُ ... قَـوِيـمُهُمْ هِـدَايَةً نَـبِيلُ[155]
122- وَبَعْدَهُ الْمُصَنِّفُ الْمُفِيدُ ... ابْنُ أَبِي عَرُوبَةٍ سَعِيدُ[156]

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> 89- ثُمَّ أَبُو مُغِيرَةٍ مَنْصُورُ[131].... أَبُو الزِّنَادِ[131] وَالرَّضِي الْكَبِيرُ
> 90- أَيُّوبُ [131]ذَاكَ الْعَالِمِ الْوَلِيُّ ... كُلٌّ لَـدَى أَحْوَالِهِ قَـوِيُّ[131]


للعبد الضعيف:
أيوبُ همامُ أبو الزناد ........... قرنٌ ثلاثون مع الأحادِ

----------


## فتح البارى

جزاكم الله خيرا
123- الْعَلَمُ الْأَوْزَاعِي ذَا الْجَلِيلُ ... قَـويـمُهُمْ زَاهِدُهُمْ نَـبِيلُ[157]
124- وَبَعْدَهُ ابْنُ صَالِحٍ مُعَاوِيَةْ ... كَـحَيْوَةٍ فَتَى شُرَيْحِ الرَّاوِيَةْ[158]
125- ابْنُ أَبِي ذِئْبِ الْمَدِينِي طَـيِّبُ ... قِـرَاءَةً نَـافِعَةً[159]تَعَجَّبُوا
126- وَشُعْبَةُ الْإِمَامِ والْمَسْعُودِي ... كُلٌّ سَـنَاهُ قَـائِمُ[160]الْعَمُودِ

----------


## فتح البارى

127- زَائِدَةٌ وَالتُّسْتَرِي ، الثَّوْرِيُّ ... كُلٌّ سَـنَا إِسْنَادِهِ قَـوِيُّ[161]
128- ثُمَّ حَرِيزٌ قَـدْ بَـغَا سَـبِيلَا[162] ... مِثْلُ السَّبِيعِي سَمِّهِ اسْرَائِيلَا[162]
129- بَعْدُ فَتَى طَهْمَانَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ[163]... وَمِثْلُهُ شُعَيْبٌ الْقَوِيمُ[163]
130- عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ الْمَاجِشُونُ سَـامِي ... دِرَايَةً قَـوِيمَةَ النِّظَامِ[164]

----------


## فتح البارى

131- كَذَا فَتَى فَضَالَةَ الْبَصْرِيُّ[164]... مِثْلُهُمَا هَمَّامٌ الْعَوْذِيُّ[164]
132- الرَّابِعُ الْمُهَذَّبُ الْأَرِيبُ ... شَيْبَانٌ النَّحْوِيُّ[164]ذَا الْأَرِيبُ
133- بَعْدُ فَتَى مُغِيرَةٍ سُلَيْمَانْْ[165]... كَذَا وُهَيْبٌ ابْنُ خَالِدِ[165]اثْنَانْ
134- ثُمَّ الْإِمَامُ الْيَشْكُرِي وَرْقَاءُ ... سَـرِيعُهُمْ قِـرَاءَةً وَفَّاءُ[166]
135- ثُمَّ فَتَى عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ الشَّامِي ... سَـعِيدُهُمْ قَـوْلًا زَكَا فَسَامِ[167]

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

توفي سنة 36 [سنة وقعة الجمل] جماعة من الصحابة منهم طلحة والزبير كما قال الحافظ العراقي:
وطلحة مع الزبير جُمعا .............. سنة ست وثلاثين معا
ومنهم: سلمان الفارسي، وحذيفة بن اليمان، وقدامة بن مظعون؛ وقد جمعت الخمسة في بيت واحد مختصر:
زبيرُ طلحةُ إلى سلمانِ ............ قدامةٌ حذيفةُ اليمانِ

----------


## فتح البارى

136- وَمِثْلُهُ حَمَّادٌ الدِّينَارِي[167] ... وَالسُّكَّرِيُّ الْمَرْوَزِيُّ[167] الدَّارِ
 137- وَالْحَسَنُ بْنُ صَالِحِ[167] الْمُدَارِسُ ... قَيْسُ الرَّبِيعِ الْأَسَدِيُّ[167] خَامِسُ
 138- ثُمَّ الْفَتَى فُلَيْحٌ الْمَدِينِي ... قَـوَّاهُ حِـفْظُ سُـنَّةِ الْأَمِينِ[168]
 139- مِثْلُ أَبِي عَبَّاسٍ السَّرِيِّ ... يَحْيَى فَتَى أَيُّوبٍ الْمِصْرِيِّ [168]

----------


## فتح البارى

140- بَعْدَهُمَا الْمُهَذَّبُ الزَّكِيُّ ... الْجُمَحِيُّ نَافِعُ الْمَكِيُّ [169]
141- مُحَمَّدٌ ذَاكَ أَبُو غَسَّانِ [170] ... مِثْلُ فَتَى سَلَّامٍ الْأَلْهَانِي [170]
142- كَذَا سَلِيلُ حَازِمٍ جَرِيرُ ... ذَاكَ أَبُو النَّضْرِ[170] الرِّضَى الْكَبِيرُ
143- كُلٌّ عَـلَا قِـرَاءَةً عَفِيفُ [170] ... كَذَا أَبُو مَعْشَرٍ الضَّعِيفُ [170]

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيراً يا شيخ "فتح الباري"
وفقك الله وسددك وفتح لك وأعانك ويسر لك

----------


## فتح البارى

شكر الله لكم، وبارك فيكم، ونفع بكم، وجعلكم مباركين أينما كنتم.

----------


## فتح البارى

144- ثُمَّ فَتَى مَيْمُونَ ذَاكَ الْأَزْدِي ... عُـلُومُهُ قَـوِيَّةٌ بِـنَقْدِ[172]
145- مِثْلُ أَبِي أَيُّوبٍ الرَّحَّالِ... ذَاكَ سُلَيْمَانُ فَتَى بِلَالِ[172]
146- قَـصَّ زُهَيْرٌ عِـلْمَهُ جَـمِيعَهْ[173] ... دَنَا عُـلَا قَـدْرِ فَتَى لَهِيعَهْ[174]
147 وَمِثْلُهُ مَاتَ الْإِمَامُ الْبَحْرُ ... ذَاكَ أَبُو عَبْدِ الْمَلِيكِ بَكْرُ [174]

----------


## فتح البارى

148- لَيْثٌ عَـلَا هِـدَايَةً قَـوِيمُ[175] ... مِثْلُ ابْنِ مَعْنٍ قَاسِمٍ[175] أَقِيمُوا
149- بَعْدَهُمَا مَاتَ أَبُو عَوَانَةْ ... الْوَاسِطِيُّ[176] الْوَاضِحُ الدِّيَانَةْ
150- شَرِيكٌ الْمُحَرِّرُ الْقَضِيَّةْ ... قَـاضٍ زَكَتْ عُـلُومُهُ[177] الرَّضِيَّةْ
151- الضُّبَعِيُّ جَعْفَرٌ قِـرَاهُ ... عَـمَّ النَّزِيلَ فَانْزِلَنْ حِـمَاهُ[178]
152- خُذِ الْفَقِيهَ مَالِكَ الْجَوَادَا ... قَـدْ طَـبَّقَتْ عُـلُومُهُ[179] الْبِلَادَا
151- وَمِثْلُهُ حَمَّادٌ الْأَزْدِيُّ[179] ... بَعْدَهُمَا ابْنُ عَمْرٍو الرَّقِّيُّ[180]

----------


## فتح البارى

الطبقة السادسة
154- ثُمَّ فَتَى أَبِي الزِّنَادِ عَـالِ ... دِرَايَةً قَـوِيمَةَ[174] الْمِثَالِ
155- وَعَبْثَرُ بْنُ الْقَاسِمِ الرَّضِيُّ ... حِـكْمَتُهُ عَـالِيَةٌ قَـوِيُّ[178]
156- قَـدْ طَـابَ هِقْلُ السَّكْسَكِي عُـلُومَا[179] ... ضَاهَى أَبَا أَحْوَصٍ[179] الْكَرِيمَا

___________
155- قال المحقق في الحاشية: "توفي سنة أربع وسبعين ومئة"!

----------


## أيمن بن محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## فتح البارى

وجزاك مثله أخي الكريم

157- ثُمَّ الْإِمَامُ مُسْلِمُ بْنُ خَالِدِ ... ذَاكَ فَـقِيهُ قَـوْمِهِ[180] الْأَمَاجِدِ
158- مَثِيلُ عَبْدِ الْوَارِثِ النَّبِيلِ[180] ... وَابْنِ أَبِي كَثِيرٍ اسْمَاعِيلِ[180]
159- ثُمَّ الرِّضَى الْمُفَضَّلُ القِتْبَانِي[181] ... عَبَّادٌ الْمُهَلَّبِيُّ الثَّانِي[181]
160- مِثْلُ فَتَى الْمُبَارَكِ الْإِمَامِ ... فِـي قَـوْلِهِمْ إِفَادَةُ الَأْنَامِ [181]

----------


## فتح البارى

161- بَعْدُ الْإِمَامُ الْأَشْجَعِي[182] كَالْبَانِي ... الْوَاسِطِيِّ خَالِدِ الطَّحَّانِ[182]
162- كَـابْنِ أَبِي زَائِدَةَ[182] الْمُقَاضِي ... شِبْهُ أَبِي يُوسُفَ[182] ذَاكَ الْقَاضِي
163- كَذَا فَتَى عَيَّاشٍ اسْمَاعِيلُ[182] ... مِثْلُ يَزِيدَ بْنِ زُرَيْعٍ[182] قُولُوا

----------


## فتح البارى

164- يَحْيَى فَتَى حَمْزَةٍ الدِّمَشْقِي ... جَـيِّدُهُمْ قَـضَاؤُهُ فِـي[183] الْحَقِّ
165- ثَلَاثَةٌ مِثَالُهُ ابْرَاهِيمُ ... سَلِيلُ سَعْدٍ[183] وَالْفَتَى الزَّعِيمُ
166- هُشَيْمٌ[183] النَّاقِدُوَالْجَوَادُ ... الْوَاسِطِيُّ ذَاكُمُ عَبَّادُ[183]

----------


## أيمن بن محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## فتح البارى

167. بَعْدُ أَبُو تَمَّامٍ الْمَدِينِي ... عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ[184] الْمُتْقِنُ الْفُنُونِ
168. كَاثْنَيْنِ ذَا مَرْوَانٌ الْحَرَّانِي[184] ... وَابْنُ أَبِي يَحْيَى[184] الضَّعِيفُ الثَّانِي
169. ثُمَّ أَبُو إِسْحَاقٍ الْفَزَارِي ... هِـمَّتُهُ قَـوِيَّةٌ فِـي[185] الْبَارِي
170. مِثْلُ أَبِي مَسْعُودٍ الْمُعَافَى ... سَلِيلِ عِمْرَانَ[185] الْفَتَى الْمُصَافَى
171. بَعْدُ فَتَى زِيَادٍ الْعَبْدِيُّ ... الْعَدْلُ عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ[186] الْمَرْضِيُّ
172. بِشْرٌ فَتَى مُفَضَّلٍ[186] كَالثَّالِثِ ... ذَاكَ الْهُجَيْمِي خَالِدِ بْنِ الْحَارِثِ[186]

----------


## فتح البارى

173- زُهْدُ الْفُضَيْلِ قَـدْ فَـشَا[187] وَسَمِّ ... عَبْدَ الْعَزِيزِ مِثْلَهُ ذَا الْعَمِّي[187]
174- شِبْهُ الدَّرَاوَرْدِي  ِّ[187] مِثْلُ الْبَرِّ ... عَبْدِ السَّلَامِ نَجْلِ حَرْبِ الْبَصْرِي[187]
175- مُعْتَمِرٌ[187] كَالسَّادِسِ الْمُطِيعِ ... عِيسَى فَتَى يُونُسٍ السَّبِيعِي[187]

----------


## فتح البارى

176- ثُمَّ أَبُو مُحَمَّدِ الْإِمَامُ ... ذَا عَبْدَةٌ فِـي حَـالِهِ قَـوَّامُ[188]
177- وَمِثْلُهُ جَرِيرٌ الضَّبِّيُّ[188]... بَعْدَهُمَا أَرْبَعَةٌ: عَلِيُّ
178- ذَاكَ سَلِيلُ مُسْهِرِ الدِّمَشْقِي[189] ... وَعَبْدَ الَاعْلَى القُرَشِيَّ أَبْقِ [189]
179- كَـالْأَحْمَرِ[189] الْمُحَرِّرِ الْمَعَانِي ... وَرَابِعٌ يَحْيَى فَتَى يَمَانِ[189]

----------


## فتح البارى

180- عَبِيدَةً نَجْلَ حُمَيْدٍ نَادِ ... مِثْلَ أَبِي عُبَيْدَةَ الْحَدَّادِ
181- وَعُمَرَ الْمُقَدَّمِي الْفَصِيحُ ... ثَلَاثَةٌ قَـوْلُهُمُ صَـحِيحُ [190]
182- ثُمَّ ابْنُ مُوسَى ذَاكُمُ السِّينَانِي .... مِثْلُ الرِّضَى مُحَمَّدِ الْحَرَّانِي
193- كَذَا فَتَى إِدْرِيسَ ذَاكَ الْأَوْدِي ... كُلٌّ صَـلَاحُ قَـوْلِهِ بِـأَيدِ [192]

----------


## فتح البارى

184- بَعْدُ الْفَتَى مَرْوَانٌ الْفَزَارِي[193] ... مِثْلُ فَتَى عُلَيَّةٍ[193] وَالْقَارِي
185- ذَاكَ فَتَى عَيَّاشٍ[193] الْجَلِيلُ .... وَرَابِعٌ ذَا غُنْدَرُ[193] النَّبِيلُ
186- مُحَمَّدٌ نَجْلُ أَبِي عَدِيِّ ... دَامَ صَـلَاحُ قَـوْلِهِ الزَّكِيِّ [194]
187- وَابْنُ غِيَاثٍ حَفْصٌ الْكُوفِيُّ[194] ... مِثْلُهُمَا ابْنُ حَرْبٍ الْحِمْصِيُّ[194]
188- كَذَا فَتَى عَبْدِ الْمَجِيدِ الثَّقَفِي[194] .... شَبِيهُ يَحْيَى الْأُمَوِيِّ[194] فَاعْرِفِ

----------


## فتح البارى

189- مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ خَازِمِ الضَّرِيرُ ... ذَا هَـدْيُهُ قَـدَّمَهُ صَـبُورُ[195]
190- كَابْنِ فُضَيلٍ[195] وَالْفَتَى الْوَلِيدِ[195]... وَابْنِ سُلَيْمِ الطَّائِفِي[195]الْمُفِيدِ
191- وَالْوَاسِطِيِّ الْأَزْرَقِ[195] الْقَوِيِّ ... وَالسَّادِسِ الْمُحَارِبِي الْكُوفِيِّ[195]

----------


## فتح البارى

192- الْعَنْبَرِي مُعَاذٌ الْكَبِيرُ ... قَـاضٍ وَفِي صَـلَاحِهِ[196] الْكَثِيرُ
193- بَقِيَّةٌ بَعْدُ[197] كَذَا الْمُطِيعُ ... سَلِيلُ وَهْبٍ[197] ثَالِثٌ وَكِيعُ[197]
194- يَحْيَى فَتَى سَعِيدٍ الْقَطَّانُ[198] ... كَذَا فَتَى عُيَيْنَةٍ سُفْيَانُ[198]
195- مُحَمَّدٌ فَتَى شُعَيْبٍ[198] ثَالِثُ ... كُلٌّ صَـفَا حَـالُ قِـرَاهُ[198]  بَاحِثُوا

----------


## فتح البارى

196- وَيُونُسٌ بَعْدُ فَتَى بُكَيْرِ[199] ...  كَـالْخَارِقِي الْكُوفِي فَتَى نُمَيْرِ[199]
197- ثُمَّ مُعَاذُ بْنُ هِشَامٍ راضِي[200] ... كَـأَنَسٍ ذَاكَ فَتَى عِيَاضِ[200]
198- بَعْدُ سَلِيلُ عَاصِمٍ عَلِيُّ[201] ... كَذَا أَبُو أُسَامَةَ الْكُوفِيُّ[201]
199- مُحَمَّدُ الْكُوفِيُّ ذَا ابْنُ بِشْرِ ... رِحْلَتُهُ جَـمِيلَةٌ[203] كَالنَّضْرِ
200- بَعْدَهُمَا شُجَاعٌ السَّكُونِي ... فَتَى الْوَلِيدِ[203] الْحَافِظِ الْمُتُونِ
201- ثُمَّ ابْنُ هَارُونَ الرِّضَى يَزِيدُ ... ذَاكَ الْإِمَامُ رَاشِدٌ وَدُودُ[198]

----------


## فتح البارى

196- وَيُونُسٌ بَعْدُ فَتَى بُكَيْرِ[199] ...  كَـالْخَارِقِي الْكُوفِي فَتَى نُمَيْرِ[199]
197- ثُمَّ مُعَاذُ بْنُ هِشَامٍ راضِي[200] ... كَـأَنَسٍ ذَاكَ فَتَى عِيَاضِ[200]
198- بَعْدُ سَلِيلُ عَاصِمٍ عَلِيُّ[201] ... كَذَا أَبُو أُسَامَةَ الْكُوفِيُّ[201]
199- مُحَمَّدُ الْكُوفِيُّ ذَا ابْنُ بِشْرِ ... رِحْلَتُهُ جَـمِيلَةٌ[203] كَـالنَّضْرِ[203]
200- بَعْدَهُمَا شُجَاعٌ السَّكُونِي ... فَتَى الْوَلِيدِ[204] الْحَافِظِ الْمُتُونِ
201- ثُمَّ ابْنُ هَارُونَ الرِّضَى يَزِيدُ ... ذَاكَ الْإِمَامُ رَاشِدٌ وَدُودُ[206]


الطبقة السابعة
202- الزَّاهِدُ ابْنُ الْقَاسِمِ النَّبِيلُ ... قَـوِيُّهُمْ صَـلَاحُهُ أَثِيلُ [191]
203- وَقَاسِمٌ فَتَى يَزِيدَ صَـالِحُ ... قُـوَّتُهُ دِرَايَةٌ [194] فَنَاصِحُوا
204- مِثْلُ فَتَى هَارُونٍ الْبَلْخِيِّ[194] ... بَعَدَهُمَا بِشْرٌ فَتَى السَّرِيِّ[195]

----------


## فتح البارى

205- هِشَامٌ ابْنُ يُوسُفٍ صَـفِيُّ ... قَـاضٍ زَكَا[197] وَبَهْزٌ العَمِّيُّ[197]
206- وَمَعْنٌ الْقَزَّازُ بَعْدَ الْعَامِ[198] ... مِثْلُ فَتَى مَهْدِيٍّ الْإِمَامِ[198]
207- ابْنُ أَبِي فُدَيْكِ[200] مِثْلُ اسْحَاقِ ... فَتَى سُلَيْمَانَ رِضَى الرِّفَاقِ[200]

----------


## فتح البارى

208- وَضَمْرَةٌ نَجْلُ الْفَتَى رَبِيعَةْ ... مِثْلُ الزُّبَيْرِي بَـاذِلٌ رَبِيعَهْ [202]
209- وَبَعْدُ مَوْتُ أَزْهَرَ السَّمَّانِ[203]... كَذَاكَ دَاوُدُ فَتَى يَمَانِ[203]
210- مِثْلُهُمَا ابْنُ آدَمَ الكُوفِيُّ[203] ... كَذَا أَبُو عَليٍّ الْجُعْفِيُّ[203]
211- حُسَيْنٌ الْخَامِسُ خُذْ لِتُحْبَى ... فَتَى الضُّرَيْسِ البَجَلِيَّ يَحْيَى [203]
212- مِثْلُهُمُ أَبُو الْحُسَيْنِ الْمُمْلِي ... فَتَى الْحُبَابِ وَانْسِبَنْهُ الْعُكْلِي [203]

----------


## فتح البارى

213- الشَّافِعِيُّ دُرُّهُ رَفِيعُ[204] ... كَـالْعَقَدِي[204]، مِثْلُهُمَا الْمُطِيعُ =
214- نَجْلُ عَطَاءٍ ذَاكُمُ الْخَفَّافُ[204]... وَالرَّابِعُ الطَّيَالِسِي[204]الطَّوَّافُ
215- رَوْحٌ رَضِيُّ هِـمَّةٍ[205] كَالْأَحْدَبِ ... فَتَى عُبَيْدِ[205] الْحَافِظِ الْمُهَذَّبِ
216- بَعْدَهُمَا فَتَى جَرِيرٍٍ وَهْبُ[206] ... وَالْأَعْوَرُ الْحَجَّاجُ[206] ذَاكَ النَّدْبُ
217- ثُمَّ قُرَادٌ[207] قَيْصَرٌ[207] مُظَفَّرُ[207]... وَنَجْلُ عَبْدِ الْوَارِثِ[207] الْمُحَرِّرُ

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المناوي

خط الحافظ ابن ناصر الدين - في التبيان شرح منظومته بديعة البيان - عن معنى حساب الجمل ، وقد طبع الكتاب على هذه النسخة النفيسة ونسختين أخرتين بتحقيق أبي عبد الله حسين بن عكاشة ، طبع وزارة الأوقاف القطرية

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المناوي

خط الحافظ ابن ناصر الدين - في التبيان شرح منظومته بديعة البيان - عن معنى حساب الجمل ، وقد طبع الكتاب على هذه النسخة النفيسة ونسختين أخرتين بتحقيق أبي عبد الله حسين بن عكاشة ، طبع وزارة الأوقاف القطرية

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

ما شاء الله، بارك الله فيك، وفي الشيخ حسين بن عكاشة.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المناوي

وفيك بارك

----------

